
Show HN: Open Source Jobs – Find jobs that match your open source contributions - Windson
https://www.osjobs.net/
======
EllipticCurve
I like the idea. But unfortunately, it gave me matches with ~80% confidence
with the tags not matching anything I ever touched (and not even know what
that is).

And, when hitting enter, it just resets the github name instead of searching
(little inconvenient).

------
Windson
Open Source Jobs(formerly Jobder) will recommend jobs for you depend on your
open source contributions.

------
aogl
didn't work for me at all. all stats were blank and it said my username wasn't
valid the first couple of times..

------
rurban
Now Server Error (500)

